

Kentucky lets Computer Programming satisfy their foreign language requirement - enthdegree
http://www.courier-journal.com/viewart/20140128/NEWS0101/301280100/Kentucky-Senate-passes-bill-let-computer-programming-satisfy-foreign-language-requirement

======
a3n
I think if they had been called something like "computer algebras" instead of
languages then this idea would never have formed.

